# Close Enough for Woodworking



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I can live with .003 but anything over that makes me a little skeptical. Gaps in Miters start showing up at about .004 at .006 you do have a gap. Just sayin.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

ive never seen someone use set up blocks to cut a miter…vids please lol


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

"close enough for woodworking"

surely, you are new at it ? : ))

it shows in yr projects ?


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Put those blocks in the freezer for a few days then measure them  What's a few thousandths anyway, wood moves.


----------



## MartyShapiro (Oct 15, 2011)

I have used sheets of paper to simulate a gage block. The idea is to measure and cut a block 'close' to what you need, then shim with uniform pieces of paper or tape. I have 3×5" note paper, 4 pcs = 1/64". So I can accurately do 1/64 = 0.015 625 /4 = 0.0039" I have used this method for tapered sliding dovetails where tolerance is critical.








As it slides home, it gets tighter. By using the paper shims on the router fence I can control the taper very easily.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Even though those blocks are sold at Woodcraft, they are manufactured mainly for machinists, tool makers, etc. (the metal trades)
The idea is they are purposely oversize so they can be tuned in on a surface grinder to whatever tolerance the individual feels is necessary.
Some will grind them square, and parallel to within .0001 accuracy.
It takes time and would increase the cost considerably to attain these dimensions and would not benefit those that don't need that kind of tolerance.
Hence the answer why they're oversize.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Moron, Majr1980

Both of you need to find a forum that spews wise ass remarks and vitriol.
Don't do it here genius's
I flagged both of you.

Go somewhere else.


----------

